# Wingshooters Black Dragon



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Got it in the mail yesterday. Quite fast service for up in these parts. 12 days.

Shot at least a 100 rounds through it today (one bag of marbles and some 3/8 steel) and my arthritic hands are still not sore. Didn't need much rest time. It seems the unique shape works well for those of us whose hands tend to get cramped up holding on to narrow handles and such. It just falls naturally to hand effortlessly.

Ive never had so many hits on target till today. It just fits and works for me which is what we all look for im sure. Good job on the Dragon carved into the handle too. It will be my goto for sure.

Couldnt ask for a nicer guy to deal with by the way. Thanks Roger.


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

I second that. I should be getting one of those guys in the near future. Maybe along with a saddle. But we shall see. Roger is definitely an awesome guy to deal with. -Leo


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Enjoy the slingshot! Roger indeed is an awesome man. :thumbsup:


----------



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

I have gotten a few recurves from Roger and by far the black dragon is my favorite.

It took me a while to adjust to the way it is made but once I got used to it,it is the one I go to.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen! :lol:


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

ash said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! :lol:


What he said!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Black Dragon


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice, great to hear your getting on well with your black dragon. In the future when funds allow I'll be ordering a Recurve hunter from Wingshooter.


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

Boy these really are a neat design and a pretty slingshot. I will be getting one of these in the near future. Got to do some boring non slingshot stuff first, but i sure have my eye on this thing.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Guess i never looked at this thread after i posted. Little late now but i noticed Roger posted for me anyway. Good thing cause i dont have a camera. Guess you guys will have to take my word for it. Trust me the salesman said. lol. And no im not a salesman!!

Oh and thanks Roger for catching that.


----------

